# Here is my shelby i've been working on



## militarymonark (Apr 6, 2008)

I just had the light fixed, it had a broken spot weld. All I need is the triple light


----------



## J.E (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 7, 2008)

*Sweet Bike*

Hi, What year/model is it? When did Shelby stop making bikes? Thanks, Pat


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 7, 2008)

well Im thinking this is a 53 or something around that. When amf bought them out they used up the last of the parts in the late 50's so really shelby was gone by prob 57. AMF did sell a few shelbys that looked like all the other 60's models but that didn't last long.


----------



## schwinnfreak (Apr 7, 2008)

*gotta love those shelby's*

dont mean to hijack your thread but here is my 41 safe T bike


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 7, 2008)

thats so nice I wish mine was in that good original shape


----------



## itweighsalot (Apr 9, 2008)

Theres a Triplelight on ebay right now. New in the box.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 11, 2008)

no money to buy it, but Im taking donations


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 11, 2008)

You could always sell the wheels off of your car (if you have a car).


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 11, 2008)

oh yeah that'd work lol Then I'd be a true redneck a car on blocks


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 11, 2008)

You could store bikes in the car while it sat anyway. Tell your neighbors its for decoration. 

Total win win.


----------



## ballooman (Apr 12, 2008)

*car problem*

you could always let the neighborhood cats live in the car then you would be a rednack with his very own cat house!!! Bike looks great call me. Dave


----------



## Blake (Apr 13, 2008)

*shelby*

Nice project, i like how the tank is streamline with the frame. what do you do when the rims r that rusted? do you just replace them or try to use them?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually replaced them with chrome ones, I relaced the rims on new departure hubs, With rusty ones like that you can strip them and paint or rechrome paint in cheaper of course. As long as its only surface rust and not deep or rotted through they are still good.


----------



## ballooman (Apr 29, 2008)

*restos done here!!!*

ya oughta lemme paint it up fer ya


----------

